
There's a supply and demand problem in podcasting - ChanningAllen
https://www.indiehackers.com/post/99b22dea0a
======
smacktoward
Podcasts are becoming to the COVID depression what cupcake bakeries were to
the Great Recession: an easy-to-start, low-capital-required microbusiness that
attracts lots of people who find themselves at loose ends when their pre-crash
gig suddenly vanishes.

Most of the cupcake bakeries didn't last long. Make of that what you will.

